# Dualit DCM2X 84433 Pressurised basket replacement



## JMD (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi all,

Got the Dualit for Christmas as a present. I know it's not an ideal entry-level but as my first machine to learn and experiment I think will do for now.

I use ground coffee (have a Hario burr grinder) only and I've been learning how to get better brewing temperatures from it but my main concern now is the filter basket as I'm trying to replace the pressurised basket it comes with.

Any ideas or suggestions what I can use to chance the filter basket and experiment?

Cheers,

JM


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

is it a pressurised basket or a pressurised portafilter?


----------



## DanielJ (Jan 5, 2014)

With a little care you can use a Dremel to convert the basket. There are some you tube clips showing how to do this. This is what I did with mine and works relatively well - though I am pretty sure I am stressing the pump with longer pulls than they intended for it.


----------



## JMD (Dec 2, 2013)

As far as I know, it's a pressurised filter basket (see picture). Will try find out if portafilter is pressurised

Thanks Daniel, I may look into those if I can't find another options


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

That looks like a pressurised basket.Depending on the diameter and depth you "might" be able to use something like a Gaggia basket


----------



## DanielJ (Jan 5, 2014)

This is the clip on you tube showing how you can use a dremel to convert it yourself (though I would use a proper workbench and generally take more care than this guy!).


----------



## JMD (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks a lot for all your ideas and help. Hope to get it sorted.


----------



## JMD (Dec 2, 2013)

Finally found a non pressurised filter basket from Krups that fits my portafilter. So far, the change has been noticeable and can experiment to find the coffee taste I like.

I'm leaving the link here in case anyone ever needs the info:

http://www.accessories.home-and-cook.com/seb/gb/en/krups/espressos/gusto/ms-0907163_2-_cup_espresso_filter/MS-0907163

Cheers


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Interesting clip, thinking about doing the Dremel thing myself.


----------



## benlumley (Jan 30, 2014)

Rhys said:


> Interesting clip, thinking about doing the Dremel thing myself.


For anyone thinking of trying this - I cut one of my pressurised baskets out, but the inner base that remains didn't last long - after a couple of weeks it blew out mid brew. Not worth the trouble; I bought the unpressurised one linked above.

Edit: Further to above - i acutally use this filter daily now:

http://www.buyspares.co.uk/filter/product.pl?pid=582612

The krups one has slopey sides at the bottom - you can see it in the picture. Whereas this one is more square.

To use this filter, I use a thin washer between the basket and portafilter or it doesn't seal with the group head fully. I think thats only because my group gasket needs replacing though.


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

One of these days I'll get my old Dualit out and compare it with my classic. I used to get a decent capuccino from it with the pressurised basket and a cusinart grinder but espresso was poor. I found milk steaming a bit tricky and the rubber frother was a pain to clean. The cup(s) used to vibrate across the drip tray when it was running too.

With the non pressurised basket you need to have an espresso capable grinder and even then the machine still has limits - so I upgraded (a bit).


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

benlumley said:


> For anyone thinking of trying this - I cut one of my pressurised baskets out, but the inner base that remains didn't last long - after a couple of weeks it blew out mid brew. Not worth the trouble; I bought the unpressurised one linked above.
> 
> Edit: Further to above - i acutally use this filter daily now:
> 
> ...


Might have to try one of those - thanks.


----------

